# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Sauvegarder BPMN sous XML

## marif

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de votre aide.
Je cherche un outil ou un plugin eclipse qui me permet d'diter un diagramme BPMN sous format graphique et le transformer en un document XML pour pouvoir le traiter par la suite.

Merci d'avance,

----------

